# How To Post YouTube Videos?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Could someone give instructions of how to post a viewable Youtube video here in the HT forums?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jeffery said:


> Could someone give instructions of how to post a viewable Youtube video here in the HT forums?


Put the youtube video url inside "youtube" descriptors, like:

[ youtube ]put your youtube url here[ /youtube ]

(do not use the spaces within the brackets)


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jeffery said:


> Could someone give instructions of how to post a viewable Youtube video here in the HT forums?


Copy the complete address of the video. The URL. (Hi-light it then go over it with a curser and choose copy)
Then Paste it into the "Insert A Link". That ICON is the left one on top, or about in the middle of them. Thats it. 
Same as you would post a link to any website.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5mHPo2yDG8&list=LL9JOcdvj8uP0-OqU3kwQ1tw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5mHPo2yDG8&list=LL9JOcdvj8uP0-OqU3kwQ1tw[/ame]


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Works best for me when I post the url, is to paste *only* what comes *after* *the *= sign for youtube.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> Works best for me when I post the url, is to paste *only* what comes *after* *the *= sign for youtube.


LL9JOcdvj8uP0-OqU3kwQ1tw

See I just did that and it doesn't work that way for me. Just shows that ^


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> LL9JOcdvj8uP0-OqU3kwQ1tw
> 
> See I just did that and it doesn't work that way for me. Just shows that ^


Show me the complete link.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> Show me the complete link.


 The addy is shown on top of that video I posted above.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]FWKYriGgmCo[/YOUTUBE]


Try this one. The one you posted wont work for me either.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWKYriGgmCo[/ame]


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

AK

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWKYriGgmCo[/ame]

Put the link below in between youtube brackets and try it. 

FWKYriGgmCo


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

```
FWKYriGgmCo&feature=player_embedded/[HTML]

   Well as you can see it don;'t work for me that way. And the way I do it don't work for you.  LOL
   So I will keep doing it my way and you do it your way.
And this is doing my way.  LOL
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWKYriGgmCo&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWKYriGgmCo&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
```


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]_Jmisv1Spck[/YOUTUBE]


All I can say is, it works for me.

_Jmisv1Spck


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like I need to start eating at this place.

[YOUTUBE]lFOR-qw4Xns[/YOUTUBE]



lFOR-qw4Xns


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> All I can say is, it works for me.
> _Jmisv1Spck


 Like I always tell people that I am helping with their computer there is NO ONE CORRECT WAY to do things. No one specific way to get things done. 
Whatever you get used to, and it works for you, Stay With It.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

This is what happens when I put the URL between the Youtube brackets as suggested in post #2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpdYgbMf0L8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

This is what I get using the link method suggested in post #3

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpdYgbMf0L8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpdYgbMf0L8[/ame]


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

This is what I get by only using what comes after the = sign as suggested in post #4

[YOUTUBE]=jpdYgbMf0L8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

And this is what I get by copy and pasting only the URL:
(works best for me)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpdYgbMf0L8[/ame]

Results seem to vary depending on browser used, browser settings, security settings, etc.


----------

